# Poll:Which chaos god?



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

Vote for your favourite Chaos god!
Please leave reasons if pos.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, as a loyal follower of the Emperor I would normally shout *"Heresy!"*, but as the unholy book known as "Liber Chaotica" is twisting my mind, I would say Khorne for a simple reason, you get to shout _*"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!"*_ all the time, and thats enough...

*"Heresy!!!"*


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Nothing like a bunch of androgynous GIMP cultists and shemales in tight leather...Porn for the Perverted God.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Tzeentch can simply snap his fingers (or ethereal representation of) and bend the universe to his whim, changing time and space to fit his fancy. _

*snap*_










see! boom, just like that... his mark is here... Clearly, you can't mess with Tzeentch.

CP


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

A pissed off monster juiced up on steroids, a giant vulture with reading glasses, a pervert in leather and a giant fat guy walk into a bar.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

I voted for slaanesh, I like the models from that side of things better than the rest, though Tzeentch was definitely a close second. When I look at chaos stuff I always flip flop between the two.

The disgusting perverted sexiness of deamon chicks is hard to resist today though!


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

and where is the option for Melkirth?


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I would say Khorne for a simple reason, you get to shout _*"BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!"*_ all the time, and thats enough...
> 
> *"Heresy!!!"*


I agree Khorne is awesome


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

Slaanesh FTMFW
He's the god of temptation.
Even if you wanted to vote for another god he could get you to vote for him. That's his campaign slogan "Vote Slaanesh."
Music mayhem and greed no sensation is unattainable.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Papa Nurgle I would rather follow a loving decay/bloated monster than a; hermaphadite, blood crazed cave man, or a paranoid bird


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This type of survey has been done countless times but the answer tzeentch will always come from this person.

His henchmen are the most badass. Look at the other cool guys of the other gods like Ku'gath who is just a bigger GUO. Maybe look at Skulltaker who just kills people mindlessly. BOOOORING!!! Lets look at the masque who is just a more dancy daemonette that was not even capable of ousting a harlequin troupe.

Now compare those to the likes of the changeling or the blue scribes, Between them they have done the best antics like knowing every magic spell or locking Khorne out of his own fortress, Cutting Slaanesh's hair and many other great pranks. Nothing else has as much character.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

"Chaos Undivided. Forget the petty squabbles of blind slaves, fighting for different faces of the same thing - these so called Chaos 'gods.' The Ruinous Powers should be one, united in the beautiful harmony of death and destruction, to bring the light of Chaos to the weak Men of the South and reforge their lands into a manifestation of perfection.

Tzeentch works in tandem with Khorne, brains and brawn together; Nurgle and Slaanesh balance each other as well, one being decay and the other excess. Can't you see it all fits? The divine essence of Chaos only masquerades as four separate entities so that our mortal minds can comprehend it. Forget the meaningless divisions we give Chaos and embrace it as one great power."

Of course, I personally burn all heretics. The filth transcribed above is just the rambling of some foolish Chaos slave on the brink of death when I asked him this question. If I ever fell, I'd choose Khorne. On a similar poll on another site, I saw some people saying Malal (MaLOL?). I'd want him to gain power, so that Chaos would destroy itself. Tada, problem solved... probably.


----------



## LordRaith (Jun 8, 2010)

Sex drugs and rock n' roll all day every day! There are no gods before Slaanesh!


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

TZEENTCH ALL THE WAY Bringher of Change, and who's malkirieth i now the renegade god malal is that his other name or what i dont know someone please explain


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Nurgle because I support the DG and their causes. Otherwise Tzeentch because I feel that he plans like the Alpha Legion...


----------



## Varica (Jul 31, 2010)

Papa Nurgel, big loving father of all sickness. He takes care of his own and from what I hear has a kick ass garden.

-Varica


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

<----------------




Blood for the Blood God


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Slaanesh.
Love the fluff behind both Slaanesh and Fulgrim.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

i like Tzeentch the best as he is the puppetmaster of fate.

but................

i like sex too much so ill have to vote slaanesh!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Tzeentch because I always can use an extra arm...or leg...eye...mouth...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

WarMaster Sindr said:


> TZEENTCH ALL THE WAY Bringher of Change, and who's malkirieth i now the renegade god malal is that his other name or what i dont know someone please explain


*Melkirth *is a minor god, but the actions of mortal races are causing him to grow in power to the point he becomes the 5th major chaos god (and since that was a long time ago I wouldn't be suprised if he practically is the 5th major chaos god), his daemons are supposed to be the color of shadow and able to take on the shape of any daemon from the other 4 major powers.

but unfortunately he has been practically erased from the crap fluff we have now, but my vote still goes for him as its more interesting and original and just because GW forgets him doesn't mean I want to.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with having knowledge so I go with tzeentch.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

nurgle gets my vote, 
nurgle stuff is defiantly more fun to convert then other gods for me and the fact that nurgle is the friendliest of the gods is a gd thing


----------



## thagrosh (Aug 12, 2010)

KHORNE!!!!!.... simple straight to the point and perfectly suited to the admittedly nuts characters, for what other reasons would you charge at the enemies guns, though maybe someone told them the pubs over there:dunno::drinks:


----------



## The Warhound (Feb 13, 2010)

With all honesty, the mighty blood god Khorne!

A completely awesome god, He is my overall favourite out of the four of them, if I was to get Chaos I would definitely be making his followers! :biggrin:


----------



## General Disarray (Apr 28, 2010)

got to be slaneesh, the prince of pleasure wins all the way, a life of excess, sex, drugs and rock n' roll, bring it on


----------



## dewn_moutain (Aug 7, 2010)

Khorne all the way.... Kharn would have nothing on me...


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Everything dies eventually... Old Father Nurgle gets my vote.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

FOR THE BLOO- 

ahh forget, everyone on this forum knows where i stand.

ALONG SIDE THE BLOOD GOD!!


----------



## tas294 (Aug 15, 2010)

Slaanesh has it all sex,drugs,and rock en roll


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

...And pain. Lots, lots of fuckin' pain. N o, thanks, I'd rather join Malice - no mutations!


----------



## jubjub369 (Apr 21, 2010)

KILL! MAIM! BURN!

The Blood God easily gets my vote.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I serve Khorne now and always. 

Pure, unbiased hate. :spiteful:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

The Changer of Ways, The Architect of Fate, The Weaver of Destiny, The Herald of Hope, The Grand Schemer, The Great Conspirator, The Great Mutator and the Lord of Sorcery.

So yeah, Tzeentch :laugh:


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Oh come on, he is powerful, but he don't know everything! Besides, the only good way to know everything is to live long enough to gather all the knowledge - nurgle can make you tougher-than-adamantium-nail-in-dreadnought-armour, so you'll have a chance to do it.


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD! SKULLS FOR THE SKULL THRONE!

I love Khorne because he always wins. Whenever blood is spilled, he grows in power. 

The only way to truly defeat him is through peace, but as we all know, THERE IS ONLY WAR!


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

im a loyalist lap dog thourgh and thourgh but if i had to choose then Khorne has my vote, for well a few reason

1) no amount of sex will save you when i hit you in the face with an axe
2) you can covert all the knowledge in the universe that wont stop my hitting you in the face with an axe
3) any you can have all the loving diseases you want, my axe will still crush you skull
4) who wouldnt want to go collecting skulls and bloodletting with an axe....really?!


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

1. Slaanesh can boost senses of his followers, so they can react many times faster than others, even than Marines. You wouldn't even pick up your axe, you'd be dead.
2. Knowledge gives power, and Tzeentch gives psyhic powers and magicks. Are you sure you'd be able to hit me before I'd burn you with my power?
3. Okay, you've hit me in head, my skull is crushed... But wait, what the fuck...! OH GOD, IT'S STILL ALIVE!!!


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

Khorne's followers are the most physically stronge followers of choas, when all the other where in have orgies, reading books, or dying of man flu, they where out lopping heads. Now to answer your points directly

1) if i haven't pick my axe up, then how can you react to my hitting you in the head?? plus id be clever and wait untill you where mid ecstasy and then hit you, cant react if you do not see it coming
2) Khorne gives his followers magic resistance, so burn all you like im just going to keep on coming and hit you in the head
3) "woow its got back up.....Twack....oh look ive just split it in two lets see it get up from that?" wait for it....wait....nope.........NEXT!!!


----------



## Lt. James O'neil (Aug 6, 2010)

All men must pay there share in blood, rejoice for khorne.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

WhoHitJohn? said:


> Khorne's followers are the most physically stronge followers of choas, when all the other where in have orgies, reading books, or dying of man flu, they where out lopping heads. Now to answer your points directly
> 
> 1) if i haven't pick my axe up, then how can you react to my hitting you in the head?? plus id be clever and wait untill you where mid ecstasy and then hit you, cant react if you do not see it coming
> 2) Khorne gives his followers magic resistance, so burn all you like im just going to keep on coming and hit you in the head
> 3) "woow its got back up.....Twack....oh look ive just split it in two lets see it get up from that?" wait for it....wait....nope.........NEXT!!!


1. I don't have to react, Khorne and Slaanesh are enemies, so i just move first. Besides, are you okay? I'd never join an orgy if there was Khorne's follower somewhere near.
2.Fine. You are not burned, but I could teleport somewhere and just throw a rock on your head. Big one. Or just send my tomb marines.
3. I'm dead, but you got diseased. With Nurgle's protection no diseae is scary for me, but for you... And still, I'd come back as Plaguebearer.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Knowledge is power......Tzeench

L.


----------



## WhoHitJohn? (Jul 3, 2010)

Tensiu said:


> 1. I don't have to react, Khorne and Slaanesh are enemies, so i just move first. Besides, are you okay? I'd never join an orgy if there was Khorne's follower somewhere near.
> 2.Fine. You are not burned, but I could teleport somewhere and just throw a rock on your head. Big one. Or just send my tomb marines.
> 3. I'm dead, but you got diseased. With Nurgle's protection no diseae is scary for me, but for you... And still, I'd come back as Plaguebearer.


damn...well, ill still TRY and with my lords blessing kill you at least once


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Nurgle. He's the nicest of them all! slaanesh would come second though. I'd hate my appearance though, I think my rabbit in Daemon form would be a Nurgling...


----------



## TraitorsHand (Sep 19, 2010)

Tzeentch all the way, you work for Tzeentch rather you like it or not :so_happy:. There is no escape from the puppet master. 

All Is Dust!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Slaanesh: I'm already a jaded intellectual with silken pale skin, and fairly prone to standing still and daydreaming about the flood of noises and smells that others ignore, so really it wouldn't be that much of a change to start worshiping Slaanesh, well at least compared to the others.

Another reason I would go with Slaanesh is the whole perfection angle of Slaanesh, something others always seem to forget, after all nothing would be more tempting to me then the idea of having 1000 years to perfect everything from combat skills to intellectual discourse. Also I would argue that Slanneshy warriors should actually be better warriors, and soldiers then khornate warriors.... mind you that hardly matter when khornate warriors are better at good old killing, but stil.

ex) Berzerker talking to a EC: So what if you can dodge a enemies incoming attack (Mumble...only cowards dodge attacks anyway) or perform back flips while shooting, I got two chain axes, and a arm the size of a mans torso!


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Bah, chaos gods are for sissies. Worship Gork & Mork.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bah, too much fiddlin` crap. 

If you have the strength, skill and rage to be a consumate warrior, why would you want anything more?

There is only death, and those who deliver it. :spiteful:

Ironically, I just started a Tzeentchian Daemon army. :laugh:


----------

